# Hello everyone! I've got awesome news in regards to the Jetta sedan facelift 1.4 upgrades just out this week!



## Ecobox1.4tsi (Apr 24, 2019)

I've been searching for a good downpipe for quite some time for my 2017 Jetta 1.4 TSI. The only downpipe that I had found that would work was on eBay but came from Brazil and it was catless. However just this week I contacted unitronic! The gentleman that I spoke with told me that there is some exciting news about the 1.4 TSI engine upgrades. He told me but just this week they have come out with a stage 2 tune that does fit my Jetta but not only that but there is a link if you look up on their page copy and paste for a 3in catted downpipe which also fits the sedan facelift this is awesome news for all of us and I wanted to share. As I am not new to the VW community but I am new to the 1.4 TSI community I hope this helps all of you and you're search for perfection and can help Euro tuners everywhere! Till next time boys and girls stay frosty!


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Just an FYI - Unitronic already released their downpipe and stage 2 tune. We can also get a JB4!


----------



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

Waiting for someone else to try it and post reviews before I bite the bullet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

